# Google Fun



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

1) Go to Google.com.
2) Type in "*How to find Chuck Norris*."
3) Click "I'm Feeling Lucky" NOT "Goolge Search"
4) Look at the results.

John


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RUN!!!

That's pretty good.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Always nice to see a company with a sense of humor.

John


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice results


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Chuck Norris has indeed found me!

The ads of the top of this page, at least on my machine, are for two Norris DVD's and one Norris tee-shirt.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Very amusing.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> 1) Go to Google.com.
> 2) Type in "*How to find Chuck Norris*."
> 3) Click "I'm Feeling Lucky" NOT "Goolge Search"
> 4) Look at the results.
> ...


Try the same thing with "french military victory"


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Try the same thing with "french military victory"


:lol: Thats a burn.

Another odd one is when you search for "this"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> Try the same thing with "french military victory"


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice!!! :lol:


----------

